# Webster 2013



## jam (Aug 21, 2013)

Time for one to get started, what's going on in this part of the country. Any rain this week?


----------



## southernman13 (Aug 22, 2013)

*Webster*

Oh ya it rained alright. Tween Wednesday and Monday last week probably 5 inches


----------



## jam (Aug 27, 2013)

When is everyone going to plant fall plots in this neck of the woods? Sure would like to do it with all the rain but still think it is early yet.


----------



## southernman13 (Sep 2, 2013)

*Planting*

Well plant the end of September


----------



## jam (Sep 3, 2013)

*hot and dry*

Went to paradise over the weekend and boy it was hot and dry. Need some rain bad, planted Alfalfa and Chicory. Will get the grains in a couple weeks if weather permits.


----------



## Curtis (Sep 17, 2013)

We will be planting over the next two weeks.  Mighty dry out there.  A lot of timber harvesting happening near the Webster / Sumter lines.  Seeing does and coyotes out there at the moment.


----------



## jam (Sep 24, 2013)

Planted grains today, good moisture from rain over the weekend, Alfalfa and Chicory that I planted  Labor day weekend is coming up good now. Hopefully we will get some more rain tonight and tomorrow. I am going to sit back and let mother nature do its thing!


----------



## Curtis (Oct 16, 2013)

The loggers are gone. Food plots are coming in nicely. Stands are (mostly) ready.  Been seeing plenty of does and a few small bucks plus a couple of big boys on camera (night shots).  Looking forward to a cool, overcast opening weekend.  Be safe and good luck.......


----------



## jam (Oct 20, 2013)

All in all a fairly good opening weekend, we all saw deer. The small bucks were on the move along with the does feeding. Some good ground work is starting to be laid and with the cooler weather in the forecast things should begin to pick up. Food patches look great but we need rain. Cameras indicate the bigger bucks are moving between 10 pm and 4 am.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Oct 21, 2013)

Hey, gents! Looks like I'll be doing my outdoor column for the Stewart Webster Journal again this season. I 'll need your help again! Thanks! Sue Jones...researcher31726@yahoo.com...(229) 343-5215 (cell)


----------



## Curtis (Oct 21, 2013)

We had a full group this weekend, some are still hunting today.  Plenty of deer seen, though all were does or small bucks.  Food plots are holding them in the last hour of the day, all other time of day they were seen traveling.  Afternoons are better than mornings right now.
Sue, glad to see you are back on here and writing your column.  hope to be able to send you some pics for the Journal. 
Curtis


----------



## Researcher31726 (Oct 25, 2013)

Thanks, Curtis! That means a lot! I appreciate all of your support!


----------



## jam (Oct 28, 2013)

*Update*

I arrived Thursday for a month of R&R, activity has been fair. My 3 boys came on Friday night for the weekend and all but 1 saw deer. Small bucks are definitely on the move along with the does. All are hitting the acorns hard with very little activity in food patches. I finally bagged a mature doe on Saturday evening feeding on acorns. Heard more grunting Saturday and Sunday than we normally hear this early in the season. Ole man will arrive later this week and I am sure he will show me how it is done! After last year, I think we both need to just sit with my middle son so we can learn how it is done. Need some of the master's rain.


----------



## jam (Nov 1, 2013)

*Rain*

Action has been really slow the last part of this week, hot and dry. Just check the rain gauge and we have had 1/2 inch so far, still light drizzle. This should help matters.


----------



## Curtis (Nov 5, 2013)

Slow, slow, slow over the weekend.  Saw a couple of does right around sunrise each morning and one small buck on Saturday eve.  Other than that, nothing much.  Some scrapes are showing up.  Only heard 3 shots all weekend.  Hopefully it will bust lose soon. Good luck.


----------



## jam (Nov 5, 2013)

*Turk*

You have a PM.


----------



## MountainMedic (Nov 5, 2013)

Hey guys and gals, I put this in the deer forum but only got one bite.. Was wondering how the deer activity is right now for Webster? Any good bucks taken, any chasing? I'll be headed down Thursday morning, and at this point can't thank of anything else, except being in a tower stand Thursday afternoon!! Thanks in advance


----------



## jam (Nov 6, 2013)

Been really slow the last week and half. Bucks working hard laying ground work at night. Camera indicate from 8 pm till 5 am. Fairly good size bucks on cameras. As for as in the woods during daylight hours things started picking up yesterday with movement right after daylight till about 9:30. All small bucks and does though. Rut is not close, as usual I predict somewhere on either side of the 18th by a few days.


----------



## MountainMedic (Nov 6, 2013)

Awesome report ,Jam! Thank you. I was hoping to catch the start of the rut this weekend, but that's Mother Nature! Anyways I will just enjoy being in the woods watching little bucks feed around. Good luck in the upcoming weeks! Thanks again


----------



## jam (Nov 6, 2013)

*Turk*

These are for you!


----------



## Curtis (Nov 14, 2013)

Heading down tomorrow, hope this cold front keeps them moving. Good luck Jam, Southernman, others.


----------



## jam (Nov 15, 2013)

Still been slow at times, small bucks still trying to push the does. Have not seen the action that we all waiting on even though it is getting closer. This next week should answer some of the questions.


----------



## Curtis (Nov 18, 2013)

Well I guess you can say it is on in our area of Webster.  Saw several does and immature bucks over the weekend.  More importantly, saw a nice 8pt working scrapes and cruising through - couldn't get a shot!  On Sunday morning newest member of the club scored a 200# ten-point a day break.  then to rub it in, he scored another 10pt last night!  Two ten-point bucks in one day.  I got a feeling he will rejoin the club next year!  Almost all activity is still at first and last light, however.


----------



## jrayjeepcj2a (Nov 20, 2013)

That's awesome Curtis, cant say Ive had the luck your fellow member has... This past weekend I saw a spike and a small doe. My uncle saw an 8-pt with some does, but other than that we've been pretty slow. Hoping some Thanksgiving lovin brings the big boys out!


----------



## jam (Nov 20, 2013)

*Update*

To be quite honest, I still have not visually seen what I was expecting to see this week. However, the weather really has been foul and nothing from the stand indicates that the rut is here. Scrapes are still being worked to a point and cameras indicate movement at night with chasing going on or at least does running to get away from really active small bucks. The bigger bucks are seen on cameras only at night. I had one daytime picture of a descent 8 pointer in the middle of the afternoon. History indicates 4 days on either side of the 18th, but I really think it is going to be at least next week before we hit the peak here at paradise. We all know it can tear lose in a matter hours so if you get a chance be in the woods! Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## Curtis (Nov 21, 2013)

It has been pretty active for us.  A 9pt and a big 8 went down yesterday.  Still it is happening in the "magic hour" every morning and evening.  Out side of that not much activity, but dawn and dusk is does, small bucks, and shooters.  The last couple of years our buck harvest has been down (only one or two a year) and all we were seeing was small baskets, 4pts, and 6pts - I guess some of them have grown up for this season.  Heading down this weekend for a few days and see if I can get in on the action before the shooters are gone!


----------



## jam (Dec 6, 2013)

*Report*

I completed just over a month of R&R at paradise on Wednesday. Never saw what I was looking for while sitting on the stand, but from the cams it appears that we had some rutting going on opening weekend of gun season with the big boys active at night pushing the does around and the smaller ones being seen during the day doing the same. The peak never showed in the daylight hours, but again on the cams it showed from Nov. 17th to Nov. 19th at night. I attribute that to 2 things on our place, pressure and weather. I enjoyed every minute of what we got to experience while hoping for one of us to get the big boy. He managed to slip everyone of us so far, but the season is not over. He still may make a mistake! I did take a mature 7 point on Monday morning 12-2, he was out cruising and responded to a  doe bleet in which I took him home with me. Weighed 200 pounds.


----------



## jbandito (Dec 17, 2013)

BUCKS are busting loose at our place off of 153....10am-1130 am every day on the cameras and just before dark


----------



## Curtis (Jan 3, 2014)

Heading down this weekend for what is likely the last hunt of the year.  Hope others had a good season.  Our overall numbers were down (doe days) but our quality bucks was much higher than usual.  Happy New Year.


----------

